# DD app wouldn't register arrival at restaurant



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I got to a restaurant and the app wouldn't register that I arrived. So no way to mark the order as picked up.

It seems the app had the wrong address for the restaurant or something.

I delivered the food, then contacted chat to mark it delivered.

Anyone had that happen before or know if there's a way to override and mark as picked up?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not really. They expect you to deliver and worry about completing it later.

Not really worth it so the problem orders end up getting cancelled unless it's really worth the aggravation.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I have those kinds of problems all of the time lately with the DD app. Close the app and restart it. If you are on an Android you may need to force stop the app and restart it.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

That's happened before to me but was awhile ago. The address was wrong in the app for the restaurant. Only way to over ride it is to drive past where the wrong address is but I just chatted support and they closed the order at drop off.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Happens far too often. Technology company indeed.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

It happened to me again. But I figured out how to override it. 

Just tap 'directions' (even if you don't need them) The directions tab will disappear, then you can override the 'arrive at store' tab.


----------

